
Stop Using Free Email - kaxline
https://thetoolsweneed.com/stop-using-free-email/
======
ChrisGranger
What's wrong with the free tiers of, for example, ProtonMail¹ or Tutanota²?

[1] [https://protonmail.com/](https://protonmail.com/)

[2] [https://tutanota.com/](https://tutanota.com/)

~~~
kaxline
Nothing's wrong with the free tiers, but for many people the average storage
would put them into a paid plan after a while so I don't really consider these
free in the same way.

------
moocowtruck
I see some issues with some of the pros: pros: a more private inbox

How does one evaluate that, especially someone not technical?

pro: harder for govt to snoop I have worked for 3'ish ISP's over the
years...every single one had NSA core router traffic mirror port to NSA
clusters. These ISP's typically get cash in return for their service. So I
don't think you can say a smaller shop would be more trusted to even not let
the govt in to snoop.

honestly the more i think about it..I am probably safer with a free gmail

~~~
kaxline
That's pretty crazy to hear. Is that public knowledge? What's being routed to
NSA clusters? All content such as emails?

------
ChrisRR
I don't see how they can claim they're "more private", and I don't mind seeing
unobtrusive ads in response for good service. So I'm out.

Edit: I just checked and Gmail doesn't have ads and I didn't even notice

~~~
kaxline
If an algorithm is not scanning the contents of your emails, and potentially
leaking/saving their entire contents outside your account, isn't that more
private by definition?

